# Squirrel?



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, my son shot some squirrels this weekend.....so now I'm looking for recipes.

Anyone have some good squirrel recipes?

GM


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pan fry them in seasoned flour then make a gravy with the pan drippings and put them back in, cover and let simmer for a couple of hours or until they get tender.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Squirrel and dumplings! Yummie! Guy


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My .02*

The young ones and mature ones are great, but if he shot an ole boar squirell, toss him...you could run him through a meat grinder, and he will still be tough!! LOL Young ones, just pan fried are pretty darn good!

Later
R3F


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Tree rat stew - not bad once you get past the bones. LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MAN...my dad loved Squirrel and dumplins! He would gut them, skin them and then throw them in the pot with their heads still on! I never got the nerve to taste them, couldn't stand watching them watch me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> MAN...my dad loved Squirrel and dumplins! He would gut them, skin them and then throw them in the pot with their heads still on! I never got the nerve to taste them, couldn't stand watching them watch me.


You should have dug in... it promotes hair growth :slimer:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You should have dug in... it promotes hair growth :slimer:


LOL...Yep...sounds like I should have ate them up!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just be sure to cut out the sent gland off each back leg or it will taste like ****. It is a small sack yellow in color.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I never had one that tasted bad just some that were as tough as boot leather.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Fry them just like you would fry chicken. That's my favorite way.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

season some flour anyway you like, and pan fry them. you only need enough oil to cover the bottom of the pan. after they are good and browned, remove 'em from the oil and saute some onions and garlic. once the onions are translucent (sp?) take them out of the oil as well. now, take a can of cream of chicken soup and an can of cream of onion soup, some soy sauce, and some worchester sauce with enough water to combine the soups and mix 'em all up, and set aside. now, with the remaining oil and seasoned flour, make a roux. let it get as dark as you like, and then toss in the soup mix and the squirrel and onions. let simmer for an hour or so (or however long you want) and serve it over either mashed taters, rice, couscous, or even polenta. 


we do alot of things this way: venison, pork chops or pork stewmeat, beef stewmeat just to name a few.

enjoy.

rbt2


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Cut up, marinade, and grill! Mmmm!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

aw, come'on folks............

gumbo!

duck, dove, and cypress rats!!!.......... yum!

especially this time o'year

my dad loved his with a baked sweet tater placed in the bottom o'the bowl


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

boil quarters in seasoned water, then grill basting with the juice out of a can of jalepeno ranch style beans....


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

so how many do you need for 3 or 4 people?


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Squirrel and dumplings! Yummie! Guy


great minds think alike. :biggrin: thats sum fine eatin'. my grandmother was an old country girl and could make a mean pot of dumplings.

however, the most memorable meal of my youth was a big platter of young squirrels and morel mushrooms that she fried up. while we were hunting she went off in the other direction and found the mushrooms.

i wish i had paid attention to what she was doing when she cooked. i still can't cook a tree rat that's worth the gnawing to this day.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Use to eat them all the time with my Granny, Uncle Jed & cousin Ellie Mae........


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*"so how many do you need for 3 or 4 people"?*

How big are they, and how hungry are they? One or two for a lady or small child, 3 to 5 for a big guy! Teen aged kids can eat as many as one of the big guys! That is fried or baked....prolly a few less for squrill and dumplins.

Later
R3F


----------

